# Living and working in Canada



## jenniferlayne1975 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi

I'm over 30 with a one year old son and thinking about moving to Canada in a few years time, once I re-train and gain a professional qualification.

I'm thinking of either teaching or social work. Do these jobs pay well? 

Also what professional jobs are there shortages of in Canada (I'd like to move to Vancouver)? I'm at the stage in my life where I'm thinking of a career change after life as a senior local government worker.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Many thanks.

J


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jenniferlayne1975 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm over 30 with a one year old son and thinking about moving to Canada in a few years time, once I re-train and gain a professional qualification.
> 
> ...


You should understand firstly that Vancouver is one of the most expensive cities in the world in which to live. Teachers/social workers are not a needed occupations in Canada. We are quite able to fund from within. That's not to say you wouldn't find a position in those occupations just that you would require to find one before you submitted your application for immigration.


----------



## jenniferlayne1975 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Living and Working in Canada*

Thanks for feedback.

It'd be really helpful if you'd be able to let me know what the skills shortages are or re-direct me to a website that could tell me. Also, where about in Canada would give me the best of both worlds i.e.an ideal place to move to for open space, good schools etc that's not too expensive.

Your comments are appreciated.

J


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jenniferlayne1975 said:


> Thanks for feedback.
> 
> It'd be really helpful if you'd be able to let me know what the skills shortages are or re-direct me to a website that could tell me. Also, where about in Canada would give me the best of both worlds i.e.an ideal place to move to for open space, good schools etc that's not too expensive.
> 
> ...


Training and qualifying for an needed occupation would not necessarily provide you with an opportunity to immigrate. You would require to have worked at that occupation for probably 4 years.
If Canada has nothing else it certainly has an abundance of open space. If the west is your preference then look inland to say the Kamloops area or to the east coast which is much touted by immigrants living there. Unless you plan private schooling for your child education in Canada is "free".


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

jenniferlayne1975 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm over 30 with a one year old son and thinking about moving to Canada in a few years time, once I re-train and gain a professional qualification.
> 
> ...


Chances are if you train abroad in teaching or social work you may need to re-train once you arrive in Canada. It appears some types of qualifications travel well others don't.


----------

